# newbie



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just wanted to say hi to you all. This is our 3rd attempt at IUI. I've just joined the site, but have been an avid reader for the past few months. Some of the tips you have all been giving to each other have really helped me through so far, expecially during the first cycle when I didn't really know what I was doing. As time goes on, you get more used to injections and scans - I can't quite get used to them not being able to find my left ovary at many of the scans though, I'm always convinced that something is wrong when it's not.

I was pleased to see some of the successes recently, it fills you with hope and gives you the encouragement that you need to stay positive and strong.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Billie - welcome to FF.

All the best with your current cycle - hope it produces the BFP you have been longing for.

Glad you have found the site useful so far and continue to partake.

Love,

Sue xxxxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi billie 

welcome to ff just wanted to wish you all the best for your treatment i hope its a bfp 

love always lilly xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi billie

just wanted to welcome you to ff and wish you loads of luck for your treatment

  

luv pam


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to ff Billie,

Fingers crossed that next time will give you the baby you deserve. Wishing you lots of luck,

L xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Billie

Welcome to FF! It is a great site and I am glad you decided to join us.

Wishing you luck with the IUI.

Why don't you join the IUI Girls for a chat?

Laine x


----------

